# O. Pumilio Almirante experience



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I will be getting a pair of Almirante in the next couple weeks and was wondering if anyone could give me some pointers in order to be successful in breeding them? I have read up a lot on the different Pumilio morphs but haven't seen a lot on Almirante in particular. Really excited to start working with them as they will be my first Pumilio. I have a 30g high tank that has been setup for a few months and looks great. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a breeding pair.
Seed your tank heavily with springtails, be sure your temps are good in your tank - pums are very sensitive to high temps. Lots of broms and a few film canisters along with plenty of leaf litter. Mine do not use the film canisters, they lay on the leaves of the broms.

-Beth


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

How often do you mist? I have a misting system set for three times a day for a minute at a time. My pumilio breed all the time at least when they aren't caring for tads.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I only mist 2 times a day for 45 seconds, they breed like crazy.
-Beth


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

For all of my tanks I try to mist twice a day. Once before I go to work and another in the afternoon when I get home.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Be sure you watch the temps on your tank. I keep my frog room on a little of the cool side to allow 4-5 degrees with the heat from the tank lights.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

My tanks have remained at room temp pretty much all year round. Even this summer they have not gotten too hot. I have head two different stories with Pumilio: They like it on the warmer side and they seem to like the cooler side. Everyone has had different experiences I guess. I was just wondering if I needed to worry about anything with this particular morph. It looks like the tank that I have setup for them will be around 75- 78 degrees year round with it only dropping to around 68- 70 degrees a few times in the winter. Our winter time hear is not really a winter compared to the East coast.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

IMO this morph would be similar to other pums, to me 78 is a little high (Tank Temp-right)? I know a breeder that does not keep them anymore due to the fact cannot keep the temps down enough in the frog room, they are like the canary in the coal mine when it comes to temperature. I keep my frog room in the 72 degree range. The 2 breeding pairs I have are breeding like crazy (have 11 mancreek juvies and 4-5 almirante juvies).
Maybe some other pum keepers will chime in on this.
-Beth


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Bcs TX said:


> I have a breeding pair.
> Seed your tank heavily with springtails, be sure your temps are good in your tank - pums are very sensitive to high temps. Lots of broms and a few film canisters along with plenty of leaf litter. Mine do not use the film canisters, they lay on the leaves of the broms.
> 
> -Beth


i have to disagree here. pumilio can safely go into the mid-low 80s. they are considered by many to be a heat tolerant species.

i will add that proper supplementation is key for breeding success, as is (IMO) a well established viv, seeded (purposefully or not) with a WIDE selection of prey items. 

as mentioned broms are also essential, and the more the better.

mancreek / almirante are considered to one of the easier pumilio morphs (a good pum to start with) so no there isnt much of anything different that needs to be done.

james


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Bcs TX said:


> IMO this morph would be similar to other pums, to me 78 is a little high (Tank Temp-right)? I know a breeder that does not keep them anymore due to the fact cannot keep the temps down enough in the frog room, they are like the *canary in the coal mine* when it comes to temperature.
> Maybe some other pum keepers will chime in on this.
> -Beth


78F daytime is fine for a frog room and especially for Pumilio. They can go mid eighties and be fine for periods of time.

Pumilio are more tolerant of higher temps - into the 80's, than some of my highland species, which I keep directly on the tiled concrete floor of my basement, which seems to help.

Not too sure about the canary in the coal mine analogy......


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

That I got from a breeder.  Guess everyones opinions are different.
I am in Texas so get nervous about 80's turning into higher temps. 
-Beth


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

thats not opinion though. pumilio can safely go into the 80s. during a break in my central air, my darkland tank was 83-84 for some time and i assure you they dont mind at all, they go about being frogs and doin frog stuff just like during the winter when temps drop.

average temps around almirante are @82F

james


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I've always heard pumilio like slightly warmer temps so I keep my mancreek pair at about 82-83 most of the time. I don't see why keeping them cooler would be bad, especially if you are worried the temps might unexpectedly get way too hot. As far as breeding, mine are by far my most prolific frogs (in terms of laying eggs) and I see usually a clutch of 3-6 eggs every 6 days or so when they aren't raising tads. Once they begin to feed tadpoles, they stop laying new clutches for the most part until their parental duty with that batch is done. Getting froglets is sometimes not so easy because it is all up to them- sometimes they do great and other times you get stuck with a "bad mother" of a frog that doesn't raise tadpoles well (I've had this happen before...) I have about 3 tads in the water from my mancreek pair that have back legs now, there were about 7 but some died, and he female just transported a new batch now that she has some space again. Good luck!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

It's not that they _*like*_ higher temps....it's more like, they are better able to tollerate higher temps. It's still a good idea to give them a high vert tank with 2-3 "layers" of plantings ect....that way, when they need to thermoregulate, they can get away from the hotter top canopy and seek the lower layers or even the leaf litter floor, if nessa.

The main consideration is that with mid 80's temps....there's not a lot of room for "error" and you are closer to "one hot light, one broken fan or A/C unit" away from an even higher temps and then the cooking starts.

A lot of breeders place the pumilio vert vivs up high, on top of their rack systems and the more cool loving stuff - highland species, down low or on the floor.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I agree Phil. Alot easier to get temps up than down mine are in an exo where I raise the light canopy in the summer. I always add 4-5 degrees to compensate for the lights my temps are a steady 76-78 range they seem to do fine. My mancreek are more prolific than my almirante (have 11 juvies now) and 4 from my almirante pair. They are feeding tads so who knows how many juvies I will have later. They are very brave pums always out in the open and hop to the door when I feed them.


----------

